# A small fully routed project



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I decided to make a clock for my wife of a type that I think would normally be turned on a lathe, but I'm sure most members don't have a lathe, also this is a router forum, so it is with a router that I present this photo-shoot. The wood is West Australian Sheoak and is an off-cut from the sign that I routed about this time last year.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The outside diameter is 10" and the tile is 6". I had the numerals laser engraved and, using a fine brush, applied ebony stain which spread around the fresh wood like ink on blotting paper, even had there been over-spill, it would have wiped off easily as the whole surface had been sealed with one coat of Shellac followed by three or four coats of Danish oil (I lost count of how many). the final polish with 0000 grade wire wool and Johnsons wax polish gave the final glass smooth finish.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, as usual, Harry! I'm sure she will be very proud of that clock.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice clock and photo shoot. Another job well done by Harry.

Ray H


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job Harry as normal 

I don't see your fishing line under the inlay to help get it out of the hole once you test fit it...

I'm glad to see you got your router working again..  I miss seeing your projects 

======



harrysin said:


> The outside diameter is 10" and the tile is 6". I had the numerals laser engraved and, using a fine brush, applied ebony stain which spread around the fresh wood like ink on blotting paper, even had there been over-spill, it would have wiped off easily as the whole surface had been sealed with one coat of Shellac followed by three or four coats of Danish oil (I lost count of how many). the final polish with 0000 grade wire wool and Johnsons wax polish gave the final glass smooth finish.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

Wonderful job my friend. Glad to see that your router still works.


----------



## cwo2tt (Jun 27, 2008)

Excellent craftsmanship Harry. Thank you for sharing. I am 75% complete on a DIY surface plane sled that uses the router. Hope I can get results like you are getting.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is an awesome job, maybe some day if I keep at it!! Right now it seems more sawdust and big one's to little one's. It all takes time, I have a little of that right now.
Again great craftsman ship.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Another great educational pictorial Harry. And I'm sure she will love the clock.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your continued support and encouragement. It was nice to get back to the router after what seems like ages, due to the damn Shingles. Hopefully in the new year I shall come up with some new projects, both routed and turned, the latter if my turning skills improve.
I routed the opening for the tile a whisker larger than the tile to allow for movement in the wood, so it came out of the dry run without any problems.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a great project, Harry (as usual)

If SHMBO doesn't like it, you could always post it my way..... 

However, was that a Bosch I saw????? Or , like BJ, do you have so many you can choose....  

James


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, where on earth did you find the round tile? I know Marlene will love the clock. Does it chime to remind her when it's time for your medicine? You have inspired me to try another clock.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job, as always, Harry. That is an awesome photo shoot, and the clock far surpasses the qaulity of anything you could possibly purchase in the stores, not to mention the heirloom factor. Thanks for sharing your expertise and talent with us. 

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for you kind comments guys.

James, I have a Makita 3612C as my main machine, a Makita 3600 on skis, a Triton TR001 under the table, the little Bosch for really small jobs and a Makita trimmer for whizzing around edges. This is rather different to Bj, who has a different coloured one for almost every day of the month!

Mike, the 6" round tiles are readily available here in the woodwork supply stores, an old catalogue in front of me shows 50 different ones with another 26 described but not illustrated. They are usually for teapot stands, cheese platters, wall hangings etc.. They do not come with a hole, the tile I used was given to me by a friend with the hole already drilled, but is easy enough to drill with a Tungsten V drill.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Harry as usaul can I use your idea or do I have to get the copy rites from you  Don't want to infringe on your project.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Feel free my friend, in fact I hereby encourage you to make one, please don't leave it too long.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Shingles, I had those once, once was more than enough! Man glad you are getting over them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Where on your body were they and how long did it take to get over.
Mine extend from the right side of my chest around to my back, it must now be close to ten months since they started and I still get really bad days, but things are improving, albeit very slowly.


----------



## TAJones (Dec 31, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> Great job, as usual, Harry! I'm sure she will be very proud of that clock.


Does that ring in your nose get hung in the router?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

TAJones said:


> Does that ring in your nose get hung in the router?


Nah! I've learned not to snort when routing.


----------

